# Ciao a tutti! Sono gobbo.



## Asso_86 (7 Settembre 2017)

Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo 

Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.

Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2017)

Ciaooooo benvenuto


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2017)

Benvenuto,cambia squadra


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Benvenuto,cambia squadra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2017)

Ciao!!


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.



Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, *sono un tifoso gobbo*
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.



Benvenuto, del resto nessuno è perfetto...


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.



Ciao, ricordo nel forum in passato altri ospiti "diversi" che davano le loro interessanti opinioni, quindi benvenuto


----------



## sacchino (7 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.



Non è una malattia grave, anche Emilio Fede ne è guarito


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Settembre 2017)

Se vai dal fisioterapista la gobba passa


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Settembre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è una malattia grave, anche Emilio Fede ne è guarito





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, del resto nessuno è perfetto...





7vinte ha scritto:


> Benvenuto,cambia squadra


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Settembre 2017)

Grazie a tutti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Settembre 2017)

Benvenuto! Sarà interessante discutere con te


----------



## ultràinside (10 Settembre 2017)

Ciao gobbo, benvenuto


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.


ciao e benvenuto


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Scusate raga, ma ho notato che in quanto tifoso ospite non posso accedere alle sezioni riguardanti il Milan.

Da una parte lo capisco, ma dall'altra mi piacerebbe poter conversare sul Milan con voi.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Ottobre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono un tifoso gobbo
> 
> Mi sono iscritto qua sul vostro Forum perché mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con voi milanisti riguardo le nostre rispettive squadre, sul campionato e sul calcio in generale. Trovo che un confronto educato e piacevole con tifosi di squadre avversarie sia molto stimolante.
> 
> Prometto che sarò rispettoso nei confronti di tutti, essendo consapevole di essere un tifoso ospite.



Personalmente sono contrario alle interferenze e l'ho manifestato più volte, però queste sono le regole, quindi malvenuto


----------



## Il Genio (12 Ottobre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Scusate raga, ma ho notato che in quanto tifoso ospite non posso accedere alle sezioni riguardanti il Milan.
> 
> Da una parte lo capisco, ma dall'altra mi piacerebbe poter conversare sul Milan con voi.



Aspetta che te lo attivo, poi ti dò anche il pin della carta di credito


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è una malattia grave, anche Emilio Fede ne è guarito


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2017)

Io mi sono iscritto a questo forum perché ho tutti gli amici gobbi....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Scusate raga, ma ho notato che in quanto tifoso ospite non posso accedere alle sezioni riguardanti il Milan.
> 
> Da una parte lo capisco, ma dall'altra mi piacerebbe poter conversare sul Milan con voi.



Mica possiamo aprire le porte dei nostri segreti....


----------

